# nice house plants that won't make the bunnies sick



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello to everyone who loves plants! Do you guys know of any nice house plants that are safe to have in a home that has bunnies? I won't have any of my plants on the floor where the bunnies can get them, but hanging plants and plants on tables sometimes drop leaves and I don't want one of my buns to get sick from eating a leaf before I see it and pick it up. I really like house plants and it seems like they're all poisonous. When we look at plants at the store, I come home and look up the names of the ones I liked and so far they've ALL been poisonous, except bamboo, rose bushes and African violets. It seems like it would be easier to just know of some nice house plants that won't hurt the bunnies so I can look specifically for them.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not sure at all, but I'd like to know too! I'm terrible at growing indoor plants and only have one huge yucca, the pot itself is about twice as tall as any of my buns so I don't think they'd ever try to jump in it to eat the yucca, and the yucca doesn't drop leaves.

What sort of indoor plants do you like the look of? Maybe try going to things that don't really drop leaves, more tree-like things than flowery kinds.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 19, 2008)

I pretty much like all plants  I do have a few plants on the poisonous list that are upstairs (where the buns don't go) on a shelf, and they're ones that don't drop leaves like spider plants, emerald gems and snake plants. I love my bunnies more, but it makes me sad to have to give some of my planties away and not be able to add more to my "herd"  I always love going to the store and looking at all the plants and bringing some home! When we build a house (in who knows how many years), I'm going to have a special plant room. It will be like a sun room with windows on three sides and the roof completely glass, tile or slate floors, a big humidifier, sun lamps so the planties will get enough sun in the winter, a nice deck chair to sit/lie on and enjoy the plants and sliding glass doors so the bunners can't get in and eat things! If we stay here in Alaska, it will be so wonderful to go into my plant room in the middle of winter when it's 40 below 0 and enjoy the warmth and light and plants.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm the same with my outdoor garden , I love it! When my agave shoots off little babies I feel so proud of 'her' . So far she's grown me four awesome babies, and one of the babies has 3 little ones growing off it too, can't wait to yank them off and plant them. I also planted this grass once, it's like a little hairy looking thing, and it's made me about 20 new babies :shock:. They just spring up all over the yard.

Spider plants are awesome! I used to grow heaps as a teenager.

So far the only other thing except for the yucca I can grow indoors is a rabbits foot fern (awesome name, huh?) but if I let it get a bit dry it drops heaps of leaves :X, and the buns love them, so I have to be careful with that.

I wonder why all the indoor plants are toxic, it's annoying. My rabbits can eat prickly thistle that would rip my hands to shreds, but they can't stomach soft indoor plant leaves? Grr .


----------



## naturestee (Feb 19, 2008)

What about potted herbs? Stuff in the mint family does great in pots and most can be fed to rabbits, like mint, basil, rosemary, and lavender. You can make pretty topiaries with rosemary because it looks like an evergreen bush.


----------

